# Elbische Schrift von HdR?



## finjan (22. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ihr kennt doch sicherlich diese elbische Schrift auf dem Ring von HdR? Wisst ihr wie man so eine Schrift mit Photoshop erstellen kann? Oder gibt es vielleicht ein Font? Wenn ja, bitte posten. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Lobi (22. April 2004)

Hier zum Download unter "Willkommen" - "Downloads" - "Fonts/originelle Schriftarten" - Elben

http://www.mollnau.de/

Übrigens!... mit den Worten "Font" und "Elben" in einer stinknormalen Suchmaschine gefunden!


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2004)

http://groups.msn.com/LothlorienOfTheElves/lotrfonts1.msnw
http://www.barrowdowns.com/Fonts.asp?Size=
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/4948/

 ;-]


----------

